
Judy's Book To Shut Down. Yelp Is The Last of The Local Review Sites Still Standing. - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/23/judys-book-to-shut-down-yelp-is-the-last-of-the-local-review-sites-still-standing/
======
joeguilmette
i think that yelp has one of the best designed sites around. it's really nice
to see an AJAXy web 2.0ish environment that i can go to and find voluminous
amounts of info about things in my direct real world life.

there aren't many apps out there that bridge the gap between the net and the
real world, and they really do a great job.

